# Administerable Chat Script



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone know a good and simple administerable chat script (chat moderation) ima n00b help


----------



## MargaretB (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.phpfreechat.net/

good luck.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 31, 2009)

one more requirement, it should be able to connect to the user database for smf


----------

